
Ph.D. Thesis by Alan C. Kay: The Reactive Engine (1969) - joeyespo
https://www.mprove.de/diplom/gui/kay69.html
======
erikpukinskis
CS PhD theses used to be so dope.

See also Terry Winograd's 1970 thesis SHRDLU
[https://hci.stanford.edu/winograd/shrdlu/AITR-235.pdf](https://hci.stanford.edu/winograd/shrdlu/AITR-235.pdf)

